# Tandem Frame



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi there!

I´m looking for a tandem frame but I haven´t seen many. I only saw complete tandems.

My question is: where can I buy one, online, in the Europe?

The only thing I want is that it can take a 150mm fork (maximum).


Thanks a lot.


----------



## D.F.L. (Jan 3, 2004)

I'd contact Alex at mtbtandems.com. I'm unsure that you'll find a frame for a 150mm fork, but perhaps he'll talk you into something a bit shorter.

If you insist on 150mm travel, you can contact custom frame builders. I'm sure that there are folks who would love to help you, but be prepared for a high price.

Good luck!


----------



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks D.F.L.!


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

150mm is a big fork for a tandem. I don't know of any frames designed for that size, but that doesn't mean you can't use one. I run a 160mm on a Ventana El Conquistador, but it really changes the standover. What rear hub spacing are you wanting to use? Full suspension or hardtail?


----------



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

I want an hardtail frame. Rear hub spacing? Humm.. Perhaps 135mm. I didn´t think about it.

Your frame rocks but I was searching for something cheaper...


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

How cheap?


----------



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

Max 800€ (aprox. 740£)


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

Again, just curious: what kind of trails will you be riding that you need a 150mm fork and no rear suspension? Rear hub widths vary by frame maker. 135mm is easiest to find wheels for, 140mm and 145mm argue that they make a stronger wheel.

I can't vouch for the frame quality but www.chucksbikes.com has a few cheap mountain tandem frames left. they have a 145 rear spacing and integrated headset.


----------



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

When I´m saying that I want a 150mm fork is because I don´t know if a fork with 32mm legs can handle the job. I was thinking something in something with 35 / 36mm diameter.

I think small diameter can be fragile, because of the tandem + riders weight and I want do use 200mm rotors.

www.chucksbikes.com is a USA company. I don´t know if they sell to Europe...


----------



## Trails4Two (May 12, 2008)

I think Marzocchi has some single crown forks that are tandem approved. Again, check with Alex at mtbtandems.com, he's the guru on what is approved for tandem use. He also knows about that increased weight/load tandems deal with...(just kidding, Alex). be sure to consider a suspension seatpost for the stoker, it's a cruel ride back there.


----------



## Pax_Eco (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes. The seatpost suspension is in my plans.


----------



## elpic (Sep 4, 2007)

Check out the MSC tandem (spanish brand, frame or complete bike available).


----------



## montaque (Jun 4, 2009)

Pax_Eco said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I´m looking for a tandem frame but I haven´t seen many. I only saw complete tandems.
> 
> ...


How about a IBIS COUSIN IT -LARGE/SMALL FRAME BERRY RED/SILVER $500.00


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

montaque said:


> How about a IBIS COUSIN IT -LARGE/SMALL FRAME BERRY RED/SILVER $500.00


A Cousin It won't take a 150mm fork, but if the frame's in good shape I'd be interested...


----------



## montaque (Jun 4, 2009)

*cousin it -great shape*

Please take a look

http://www.youtube.com/user/4zonagirl

and click on IBIS COUSIN IT


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

montaque said:


> Please take a look
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/4zonagirl
> 
> and click on IBIS COUSIN IT


Beautiful. A normal ad might help, since I didn't see any phone #'s or contact info. If anyone knows where this frame is, let me know.
Thanks


----------



## rbtcha (Nov 17, 2007)

I ran a 04 Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 on my first Ventana El Conqistador and never had any issues with it. Now I run a 06 888 on the new Custom Ventana but had the angles changed and larger gusset put on when I had it built. Since i hate the word Cheep ill use inexpensive but it all depends really on how much and what type of trails you will be riding as to what you really want to spend on your tandem. sometimes you can find a good deal on craigs list or places like that but as always be careful and get detailed closeups of the frame before you buy if used. I recommend saving the extra euro and splurging for a ned El Conquistador.

Zipper


----------

